# [solved] altes Gentoo lässt sich nicht mehr updaten  ;-(

## caraboides

Moin,

ich wollte mein 1 jahre altes gentoo auf Xorg 7 bringen, bin dem How-to gefolgt, Habe dann noch opengl und mesa installiert. Danach den aktuellen nvida treiber von nvidia.com (also nicht per emerge).

Dann wollte ich ein emerge -u world machen das ging bei den ersten 80 Paketen auch gut, nur dann wollte eins mesa haben, aber hat es nicht gefunden.

Also habe ich ein "revdep-rebuild -x" welches voll gegen die wandt läuft:

```

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

!!! '=app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8USE="-tcltk%"' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

!!! (Did you specify a version but forget to prefix with '='?)

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8USE="-tcltk%" =dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.12.0USE="-mozilla*" =games-board/xboard-4.2.7 =games-sports/foobillard-3.0a =gnome-base/control-center-2.12.3 =gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.12.2 =kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1USE="-openexr%" =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.3USE="xmms%" =kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3 =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.5.5USE="xml%-bzip2*-jpeg2k%-lcms*-tiff*" =media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.4USE="vorbis%" =media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2 =media-sound/timidity++-2.13.2USE="-slang*-tcltk*" =media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2USE="mp3%xml%-extrafilters%-v4l2%" =net-im/licq-1.3.0USE="crypt%" =net-misc/vino-2.12.0USE="zlib%" =sys-apps/apmd-3.2.1_p4 =x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821 =x11-misc/xcompmgr-1.1 =x11-terms/xterm-207USE="doc%unicode*" =xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.2.3USE="-debug%" =xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.2.3USE="-debug%" =xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.2.3USE="-debug%" =xfce-base/xffm-4.2.3USE="-debug%" =xfce-base/xfprint-4.2.3USE="-debug%" =xfce-base/xfwm4-4.2.3.2USE="-debug%"

..........

Calculating dependencies

!!! '=app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8USE="-tcltk%"' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

!!! (Did you specify a version but forget to prefix with '='?)

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Danke fuer Hilfe

----------

## smg

Sieht nach nem Bug aus, kannst ja mal per Hand die Dinger abschreiben und bauen fürs Erste..

----------

## Finswimmer

'=app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8USE="-tcltk%"'

Das gibt es wohl nicht

Update das mal per Hand, und lasse es dann nochmal Laufen.

Tobi

----------

## caraboides

So ich installiere sie jetzt per hand und schwups will er wieder xorg 6.8.x installieren aber ich habe doch jetzt 7.0. Warum will er wieder wechseln?

CU

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge -puvt world

das -t zeigt dir, welche Programme x-6.8 haben will

Poste es einfach mal

Tobi

----------

## smg

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> '=app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8USE="-tcltk%"'
> 
> Das gibt es wohl nicht
> 
> Update das mal per Hand, und lasse es dann nochmal Laufen.
> ...

 

Sowas kanns auch nicht geben, wenn das USE direkt an den Namen daes Pakets anschließt, oder?

----------

## caraboides

```

flox ~ # emerge -puvt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.1-r2 [4.4.1-r2] USE="ipv6%" 1,301 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gxmms-0.3.0 [0.1.1] USE="-debug" 145 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/gtk-gnutella-0.95.4-r1 [0.95.4] USE="gnome nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  NSF  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10-r2  USE="X alsa doc nsplugin -browserplugin -examples -jce -mozilla" 35,592 kB

[ebuild  NSF  ]  dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.4.2  33,591 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-cpugraph-0.2.2-r2 [0.2.2-r1] USE="-debug" 206 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/sylpheed-2.2.4 [2.2.0] USE="crypt gnome ipv6 nls spell ssl -ldap -pda -xface" 2,470 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/realplayer-10.0.7 [10.0.5] USE="nsplugin*" 6,494 kB

[ebuild     U ] games-util/xqf-1.0.4-r1 [1.0.3] USE="nls -bzip2 -geoip" 703 kB

[ebuild     U ]  games-util/qstat-2.10 [2.8] USE="-debug" 223 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme-4.2.3 [4.2.2] USE="-debug" 1,524 kB

[ebuild     U ] games-fps/enemy-territory-etpro-3.2.5 [3.2.0] USE="opengl -dedicated" 3,606 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  games-fps/enemy-territory-2.60  USE="opengl -dedicated" 264,614 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8 [2.6.0-r6] USE="ipv6% -acl -build -static -xinetd%" 754 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/rtorrent-0.5.0 [0.3.5] USE="-debug" 391 kB

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/libtorrent-0.9.0-r1 [0.7.5] USE="-debug" 451 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.16 [2.0.14] USE="doc* -debug -test" 1,546 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/xv-3.10a-r12 [3.10a-r11] USE="jpeg png -tiff*" 2,567 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/dvdrip-0.52.7-r1 [0.52.0] USE="gnome ogg% -cdr* -minimal -mplayer% -rar% -subtitles% -xvid%" 513 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/eject-2.1.0-r1 [2.0.13-r1] USE="nls" 65 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-art-0.2-r2 [0.2] USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-ruby/ruby-gnome2-0.14.1 [0.12.0] 1,194 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-ruby/ruby-gnomecanvas2-0.14.1 [0.12.0] USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-ruby/ruby-gtk2-0.14.1 [0.12.0] USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-ruby/ruby-atk-0.14.1 [0.12.0] USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-ruby/ruby-pango-0.14.1 [0.12.0] USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-ruby/ruby-libart2-0.14.1 [0.12.0] USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-ruby/ruby-glib2-0.14.1 [0.12.0] USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rar-3.5.1 [3.4.0] 661 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/sylpheed-claws-2.1.1 [2.0.0] USE="crypt doc gnome ipv6 spell ssl -clamav -dillo -imap -kde -ldap -pda -spamassassin -startup-notification% -xface" 3,786 kB

[ebuild     U ]  app-misc/mime-types-5 [2] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gdm-2.8.0.7-r1 [2.6.0.9-r2] USE="ipv6 pam tcpd -debug -xinerama" 3,124 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nessus-2.2.6 [2.2.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  net-analyzer/nessus-plugins-2.2.6 [2.2.5] 994 kB

[ebuild     U ]   net-analyzer/nessus-core-2.2.6 [2.2.5] USE="X tcpd -debug -prelude" 667 kB

[ebuild     U ]    net-analyzer/libnasl-2.2.6 [2.2.5] 356 kB

[ebuild     U ]     net-analyzer/nessus-libraries-2.2.6 [2.2.5] 416 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.12.0 [2.10.2] USE="doc firefox -debug -mozilla*" 462 kB

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/gtkspell-2.0.11-r1 [2.0.11] USE="doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.12.1 [2.10.0.1] USE="doc* -debug" 631 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.4.2 [1.2.0] USE="doc* -debug" 688 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.8  USE="gnome ipv6 java truetype -debug -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznoxft -mozsvg -xinerama -xprint" 32,135 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1 [2.10.0] USE="cups doc* -debug" 769 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-video/totem-1.2.1 [1.0.2-r1] USE="dvd gnome mad mpeg nsplugin% ogg vorbis win32codecs* xv -a52 -debug -flac -lirc -theora -xine*" 1,378 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdnav-0.8.11  2,382 kB

[ebuild     U ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.11 [0.8.8] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   app-text/iso-codes-0.49  3,612 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4 [0.8.3-r1] 717 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-apps/dbus-0.60-r4  USE="X doc gtk python qt xml -debug -gcj -mono" 1,635 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-python/pyrex-0.9.3-r2 [0.9.3-r1] 171 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-pitfdll-0.8.1-r1  417 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   net-libs/gecko-sdk-1.7.13 [1.7.12-r1] USE="crypt gnome ipv6 java ssl truetype -debug -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg -postgres -xinerama -xprint" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-207 [200-r3] USE="doc% truetype unicode* -Xaw3d -toolbar" 727 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    virtual/xft-6.8  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  USE="bitmap-fonts doc ipv6 mmx nls opengl pam truetype-fonts type1-fonts xv -3dfx -3dnow -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -font-server -insecure-drivers -minimal -nocxx -sdk -sse -static -xprint" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.7-r1  2,061 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4-r1 [0.9.4] USE="-static%" 257 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.12.3 [2.12.2] USE="doc eds -debug" 2,406 kB

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.12.3 [2.12.2] USE="-debug" 1,011 kB

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/orbit-2.12.5 [2.12.4] USE="doc ssl -debug -static" 669 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libwnck-2.12.3 [2.12.2] USE="doc -debug" 433 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/ftp-0.17-r6 [0.17-r3] USE="ipv6% ssl" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-im/licq-1.3.0 [1.2.7] USE="crypt% ncurses qt ssl -kde -socks5" 4,183 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  app-crypt/gpgme-0.3.14-r1  USE="doc" 640 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/cdk-4.9.10.20020809-r1  340 kB

[ebuild     U ] games-fps/ut2004-3369-r4 [3355] USE="opengl" 21,938 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  games-fps/ut2004-bonuspack-mega-1-r1  198,363 kB

[ebuild     U ]  games-fps/ut2004-bonuspack-ece-1-r2 [1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   games-fps/ut2004-data-3186-r3 [3186] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-extras-0.8.1 [0.7] USE="-debug" 3,745 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vcdimager-0.7.23 [0.7.22] USE="-minimal -xml2*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/blender-2.40 [2.36-r1] USE="nls" 9,080 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-gfx/yafray-0.0.8 [0.0.7] 297 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/tiff-3.7.4 [3.7.3] USE="jpeg% zlib% -nocxx%" 1,252 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.15.20060110 [2.6.11.20050310-r1] USE="berkdb -atm -minimal" 385 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.12.3 [2.12.1] USE="-accessibility -debug" 2,513 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.7 [2.6.3] USE="-accessibility% -debug%" 468 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/umbrello-3.4.3 [3.4.1] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 4,476 kB

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 [3.4.1-r1] USE="alsa arts cups doc spell ssl -debug -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kerberos -openexr -tiff* -xinerama -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6 [0.5.5.5-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   app-admin/fam-2.7.0-r4 [2.7.0-r2] 320 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cuetools-1.3.1 [1.3] 157 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/opera-8.52 [8.50] USE="qt spell -kde -qt-static%" 3,884 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/grdesktop-0.23 [0.22-r1] USE="-debug%" 292 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.5 [0.30.2] USE="-bash-completion" 19 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/DateManip-5.44 [5.42a-r1] USE="-minimal%" 138 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.03 [4.01] USE="gtk ssl" 2,073 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libpcre-6.3 [5.0] USE="doc%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.0 [2.9.2] USE="-sensord" 859 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-fs/sysfsutils-1.3.0-r1  272 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-systray-4.2.3 [4.2.2] USE="-debug" 312 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.2.3  USE="-debug" 1,363 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.2.3  USE="-debug" 986 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.3 [1.3.22_p4-r11] USE="-build -debug% -static" 120 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/lib-compat-loki-0.2 [0.1] 1,407 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/xmms-wma-1.0.5 [1.0.4] 143 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.004 [0.9.0.003] USE="doc* nls pam" 16,522 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/esmart-0.9.0.004 [0.9.0.002] USE="doc* nls" 366 kB

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/epsilon-0.3.0.004 [0.3.0.003] USE="doc* nls" 327 kB

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/epeg-0.9.0.004 [0.9.0.003] USE="doc* nls" 2,308 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/edje-0.5.0.013 [0.5.0.007] USE="doc* nls" 3,087 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/embryo-0.9.1.013 [0.9.1.007] USE="doc* nls" 426 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/ecore-0.9.9.013 [0.9.9.006] USE="X doc* nls opengl -fbcon" 1,049 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/evas-0.9.9.020 [0.9.9.006] USE="X doc* jpeg mmx nls opengl png -cairo -directfb -fbcon -sse" 1,466 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/eet-0.9.10.013 [0.9.10.007] USE="doc* nls" 309 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r1 [1.1.1-r3] USE="X alsa arts dvd esd gnome ipv6 mad nls opengl oss sdl vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aac -aalib -asf -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -fbcon -ffmpeg* -flac -imagemagick -libcaca -mng* -modplug% -samba -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810% -nvidia% -via%" 7,821 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9 [1.2.8] USE="doc* -static" 276 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/edox-data-0.16.7_pre3  2,080 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/enlightenment-0.16.8 [0.16.7.2] USE="doc* esd nls -xinerama% -xrandr" 1,834 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/imlib2-1.2.1.009 [1.2.0-r2] USE="X doc* gif jpeg mmx mp3% nls png zlib% -bzip2% -tiff*" 893 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-proto/xproto-7.0.5 [7.0.4] USE="-debug" 127 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/gnomebaker-0.5.1-r2 [0.3] USE="mp3 nls vorbis -debug -dvdr -flac%" 918 kB

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2 [0.3.14] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.11 [0.8.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.8.11 [0.8.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.11 [0.8.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.11 [0.8.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.11 [0.8.8] 0 kB

[nomerge      ]  media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1  USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug -static"

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.11 [0.8.8-r2] USE="alsa esd oss -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/liboil-0.3.6  698 kB

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.11 [0.8.9-r3] USE="doc* -debug" 1,425 kB

[ebuild     U ]  app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha07 [2.01-r3] USE="unicode*" 1,407 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.12.3 [2.10.0] USE="-cdr -debug -dvdr -hal -static%" 600 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.11 [1.0.8-r1] USE="gtk% -fltk%" 1,411 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/lynx-2.8.5-r2 [2.8.5] USE="ipv6 nls ssl" 2,131 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/truevision-0.5.5.2 [0.3.10] USE="doc% -debug%" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 728,071 kB

```

Kann es daran liegen, das ich nur den X-server und nicht xorg-x11 installiert habe?

CU

----------

## Finswimmer

Den ganzen Kram brauchen wir nicht unbedingt.

Gib uns mal emerge xorg-x11 -pvt

@smg: Ja stimmt, revdep hat da wohl nen Fehler drin.

----------

## caraboides

```
 

flox christian # emerge xorg-x11 -pvt

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="-acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 247 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2  USE="dri -debug" 355 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5  USE="-debug" 236 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 368 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 272 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5  USE="-debug" 252 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 291 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 232 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 273 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.2.0  USE="-debug" 231 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 219 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5  USE="-debug" 256 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 579 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 338 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 667 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5  USE="-debug" 474 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3  USE="dri -debug" 275 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0  USE="-debug" 270 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 227 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 241 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 208 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 227 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 255 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3  USE="dri -debug" 326 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 217 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  app-doc/xorg-docs-1.1  USE="doc -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5  USE="-debug" 231 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 243 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3  USE="-debug" 275 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 259 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5  USE="-debug" 216 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 248 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 249 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 212 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0  USE="-debug" 233 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.2  USE="-dlloader" 119 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 213 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5  USE="-debug" 266 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 208 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 219 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 217 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 213 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug" 217 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-misc/linuxwacom-0.6.7  USE="gtk gtk2 usb -dlloader -sdk -tcltk" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 15,232 kB

```

habe dann mal gleich ein:

emerge xorg-x11 versucht, nur geht  x11-misc/linuxwacom gegen den baum:

```

....

....

creating libtool

checking for processor type... i686

checking for kernel type... Linux

checking for linux-based kernel... yes

checking for kernel sources... /usr/src/linux

checking for kernel module versioning... yes

checking for valid Xorg SDK... "xf86Version.h missing"

configure: error: "Unable to find xf86Version.h under /usr/lib/Server//include and WCM_XORGSDK/xc/include"

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/linuxwacom-0.6.7/work/linuxwacom-0.6.7/config.log

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/linuxwacom-0.6.7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1525:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 928:   Called src_compile

  linuxwacom-0.6.7.ebuild, line 94:   Called econf '--with-gtk=2.0' '--without-tcl' '--without-tk' '--with-xorg-sdk=/usr/lib/Server/' '--with-xlib=/usr/lib' '--disable-wacomdrv' '--enable-wacdump' '--enable-xsetwacom' '--without-xf86-sdk'

  ebuild.sh, line 530:   Called die

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey,

hast du den xorg-server richtig drauf?

Und warum installierst du jedes video device und input device?

Pass das mal in make.conf an:

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

----------

## caraboides

Das hatte ich mich auch immer gefragt, aber nach dem Anpassen von make.conf sind es nur noch 10 Pakete fuer xorg-x11.

Jetzt hoffe ich mal das alles klar geht.

----------

## smg

VIDEO_CARDS="nv" <-- müsste das nicht nvidia heißen?

Bye.

----------

## Finswimmer

jaein, je nachdem, ob du die offiziellen Treiber (nvidia) oder die xorg-eigenen (nv) Treiber benutzen möchtest.

Tobi

----------

## caraboides

so xorg-x11 7 ist installiet, ein 

```
revdep-rebuild

```

Sagt mir immer noch ,dass ich einiges nachinstallieren soll,

also mache ich es und beim ersten paket will er mir gleich wieder xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7 installieren, warum bleibt er nicht bei 7.0 wi ekann ich dazu zwingen?

cu 

```

flox ~ # emerge -puvt dev-python/gnome-python-extras

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.12.0 [2.10.2] USE="doc firefox -debug -mozilla*" 462 kB

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/gtkspell-2.0.11-r1 [2.0.11] USE="doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.12.1 [2.10.0.1] USE="doc* -debug" 631 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.4.2 [1.2.0] USE="doc* -debug" 688 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.8  USE="gnome ipv6 java truetype -debug -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznoxft -mozsvg -xinerama -xprint" 32,135 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1 [2.10.0] USE="cups doc* -debug" 769 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-video/totem-1.2.1 [1.0.2-r1] USE="dvd gnome mad mpeg nsplugin% ogg vorbis win32codecs* xv -a52 -debug -flac -lirc -theora -xine*" 1,378 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdnav-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.11 [0.8.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.8.11 [0.8.8] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   app-text/iso-codes-0.49  3,612 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4 [0.8.3-r1] 717 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-apps/dbus-0.60-r4  USE="X doc gtk python qt xml -debug -gcj -mono" 1,635 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-python/pyrex-0.9.3-r2 [0.9.3-r1] 171 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-pitfdll-0.8.1-r1  417 kB

[ebuild     U ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.11 [0.8.8] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   net-libs/gecko-sdk-1.7.13 [1.7.12-r1] USE="crypt gnome ipv6 java ssl truetype -debug -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg -postgres -xinerama -xprint" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-terms/xterm-207  USE="doc truetype unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar"

[ebuild  N    ]    virtual/xft-6.8  0 kB

[ebuild     UD]     x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7 [7.0-r1] USE="bitmap-fonts% doc% ipv6% mmx% nls% opengl% pam% truetype-fonts% type1-fonts% xv% -3dfx -3dnow% -cjk% -debug% -dlloader% -dmx% -font-server% -insecure-drivers% -minimal% -nocxx% -sdk% -sse% -static% -xprint%" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]      sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r6  USE="doc -build -symlink" 203 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.7-r1  2,061 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.8.11  0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4-r1 [0.9.4] USE="-static%" 257 kB

[ebuild     U ]     media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9 [1.2.8] USE="doc* -static" 276 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.11 [0.8.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.11 [0.8.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.11 [0.8.8] 0 kB

[nomerge      ]  media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1  USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug -static"

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.11 [0.8.8-r2] USE="alsa esd oss -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.12.3 [2.12.2] USE="doc eds -debug" 2,406 kB

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.12.3 [2.12.2] USE="-debug" 1,011 kB

[ebuild     U ]    app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2 [0.3.14] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/orbit-2.12.5 [2.12.4] USE="doc ssl -debug -static" 669 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libwnck-2.12.3 [2.12.2] USE="doc -debug" 433 kB

```

----------

## Finswimmer

virtual/xft

Add das mal in packages.unmask und packages.keywords (Namen sind evtl falsch), also einfach unmasken.

Dann sollte es gehen

Tobi

----------

## caraboides

jo das wars, habe den anderen thread schon gelesen, wo du das geschreiben hattest, da hatte ich es prombt genauso falsch gemahct wie der andere mitstreiter  :Wink: 

Danke, fuer die geduldige Hilfe.

CU

----------

## Finswimmer

Na, dafür sind wir ja da  :Smile: 

Machst du bitte ein [SOLVED] vor den Thread Titel?

Danke

----------

